

The Footage of SpaceX's First Falcon 9 Reusable Flight Test is Gorgeous - rbanffy
http://io9.com/the-footage-of-spacexs-first-falcon-9-reusable-flight-t-1565072553

======
rbanffy
Alternatively, the video alone is available from
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjWqQPWmsY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjWqQPWmsY)

